# Nutella Recipe Box



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Based on some interest in another thread that may or may not be devoted to pink bunnies, I thought that perhaps this board might be in need of a place to swap Nutella recipes.

Here's one of my favorites: Chocolate Nutella Cookies

I haven't tried this one yet, but it's coming up soon: Nutella Cinnamon Rolls

So tell me KB, what's your favorite thing to do with Nutella?


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Pillsbury premade pie crust...use a glass or round cookie cutter to cut rounds.
Place a dollup of Nutella in the center and fold  over to make a half circle
Seal the edges and bake.
Frost with 10X sugar and milk mixture.

hint...see if you can find an Italian food store and buy your Nutella there. It's the real stuff...really, compare the label to your regular grocery store jar.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yum - Nutella!  Aside from heaping it on toast, my favorite is jar, spoon, and hot coffee!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I threw out my last jar of it.  TV commercials say it's nutritious.  Yet first ingredient listed on jar is SUGAR.  Go to web site.  They don't even list ingredients there.  And the only way given on web site to contact manufacturer / distributor is via snail mail.  No e-mail address or phone number.  

Nutella is junk.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The ingredients are clearly listed on every jar. I have been eating Nutella since I was able to chew, as has everyone in my family and everyone I knew growing up in Germany. 

I guess I am curious what exactly did people think was in the jar, broccoli?

Its a Hazelnut spread, or course there is sugar in it and oil. How else would it be spreadable  

Its not any worse than Peanutbutter and jelly sandwiches. 

Back to topic. I can't really say I used Nutella for anything other than spreading on breads and just eating it with a spoon. My mom used to put it inside the crescent thingies from Pillsbury. Yum


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, Sandpiper - pure unadulterated junk - I love it. Probably eat it twice a year, if that but I want some NOW!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I threw out my last jar of it. TV commercials say it's nutritious. Yet first ingredient listed on jar is SUGAR. Go to web site. They don't even list ingredients there. And the only way given on web site to contact manufacturer / distributor is via snail mail. No e-mail address or phone number.
> 
> Nutella is junk.


  I'm mystified why anyone would believe it was nutritious. Should I add a disclaimer to the thread in case anyone thinks the cookie or cinnamon roll recipe is health food?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Coral said:


> I'm mystified why anyone would believe it was nutritious. Should I add a disclaimer to the thread in case anyone thinks the cookie or cinnamon roll recipe is health food?


LOL!!! I don't know, I find this point arguable: in hard times, Nutella is actually highly beneficial to my mental health 

And I'm with *Atunah*, could have written the exact same post, word for word


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Makes great study group snackage. 

A classmate just sent me a recipe for a Nutella able in a mug to be made in the microwave. Will post it later

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Got it
Nutella Mug Cake Posted By Kelly On May 18, 2011 @ 7:00 AM Yield: 1 large serving Ingredients 4 tablespoons self-rising flour 4 tablespoons sugar 1 egg 3 tablespoons cocoa powder 3 tablespoons Nutella 3 tablespoons milk 3 tablespoons vegetable oil Whipped Cream Topping (if desired) ½ cup heavy cream 1 tablespoon sugar Directions Combine all ingredients in a large coffee mug. Whisk well with a fork until smooth. Microwave on high for 1½-3 minutes. (Time depends on microwave; mine took 1½ minutes.) Add heavy cream to the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment anwhip on medium-high speed until almost stiff. Add sugar and beat until heavy cream forms stiff peaks. Top Mug Cakes with whipped cream and a little chocolate sauce, if desired. Source: Eclectic Recipes Article printed from livelovepasta: http://www.livelovepasta.com URL to article: http://www.livelovepasta.com/2011/05/nutella-mug-cake/

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

as sandpiper said, people are thinking it's healthy b/c that's how the company is portraying it on TV.  The ads are telling people it's way healthier than peanut butter and are hoping that people won't read the label and realize it's the same (if not worse) than peanut butter.

As for me, I don't like hazel nuts.  The biggest problem I had w/ living in Germany was the fact that hazelnut was the go to nut.  I can't stand Nutella for that reason


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> The ingredients are clearly listed on every jar. I have been eating Nutella since I was able to chew, as has everyone in my family and everyone I knew growing up in Germany.
> 
> I guess I am curious what exactly did people think was in the jar, broccoli?
> 
> ...


Yes, the ingredients MUST be on the jar. First ingredient listed is sugar meaning there is more sugar in Nutella than any other ingredient. Commercials say it's nutritious. It is not. First ingredient listed on jar is sugar. Nutella is mostly sugar. Ingredients are not listed on web site. And only snail mail address is given to contact manufacturer. Manufacturer knows the product is not all they say it is -- especially NOT nutritious.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Got it
> Nutella Mug Cake Posted By Kelly On May 18, 2011 @ 7:00 AM Yield: 1 large serving Ingredients 4 tablespoons self-rising flour 4 tablespoons sugar 1 egg 3 tablespoons cocoa powder 3 tablespoons Nutella 3 tablespoons milk 3 tablespoons vegetable oil Whipped Cream Topping (if desired) ½ cup heavy cream 1 tablespoon sugar Directions Combine all ingredients in a large coffee mug. Whisk well with a fork until smooth. Microwave on high for 1½-3 minutes. (Time depends on microwave; mine took 1½ minutes.) Add heavy cream to the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment anwhip on medium-high speed until almost stiff. Add sugar and beat until heavy cream forms stiff peaks. Top Mug Cakes with whipped cream and a little chocolate sauce, if desired. Source: Eclectic Recipes Article printed from livelovepasta: http://www.livelovepasta.com URL to article: http://www.livelovepasta.com/2011/05/nutella-mug-cake/
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Hmm, I'm skeptical of any cake made in the microwave. I guess it does have the advantage of only taking 2 minutes to make.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I've heard of Nutella for years, but I've never tried it. I'm sure it does have a good deal of sugar in it but so does regular peanut butter. All I know about it is that it's a good substitute for children who are allergic to peanuts. My grandson was told by his teacher they couldn't pack peanut butter sandwiches because another student was allergic and they didn't want to take a chance on the child somehow coming in contact with the peanut butter.

Joyce (lover of peanut butter and jelly, but not together)


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I was going to write a blog post on this. Nutella is advertised as a healthy alternative to give to kids because of the hazelnut aspect.

I can't speak for elsewhere, but here in Canada, the ingredients must be listed in the order of greatest to least. Sugar is the first ingredient.

And in looking at the nutritional content, sugar is listed at 11 grams per tablespoon. And believe me, when you're smearing this on bread/toast, you're putting on more like 2 tablespoons. Give your kids two of these at breakfast, and that's 44 grams of sugar. At that rate, I've pretty much handed my kids a Mars bar for breakfast.

Now think about how frequently you might feed this to your kids on a weekly basis.

We haven't cut Nutella out completely, but we've certainly cut back on it significantly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My son loves Nutella. He will put it on just about anything. Is it healthy? No. Does it help me get him to eat other healthy foods? Yes. 

I personally love Nutella/banana crepes.... top that with some chocolate sauce and whipped cream.... mmmm....

(I also let them eat sugary cereals like Apple Jacks and Frosted Flakes... and tonight, we're going to the carnival and eating deep fried oreos, funnel cakes, and cotton candy)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think I've gained 5 lbs. just READING this thread!    I keep Nutella around, but only use a tsp. or two when I have it. Can't imagine have 2 T. at a time. (Same with peanut butter. 1 T. is the most that I use. Love it on toast!)


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

My twitter feed is populated by Nutella addicts, I swear! Actually I think this one came from someone who posts here: Nutella Cheesecake Layer Bars.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

My son had a peanut allergy - but he could eat nutella - so I used to make those "puppy chow" Chex Mix recipe but would swap nutella for peanut butter!!


9	cups Rice Chex®, Corn Chex® or Chocolate Chex® cereal (or combination)
1	cup semisweet chocolate chips
1/2	cup nutella
1/4	cup butter or margarine
1	teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2	cups powdered sugar



1.	Into large bowl, measure cereal; set aside.
2.	In 1-quart microwavable bowl, microwave chocolate chips, peanut butter and butter uncovered on High 1 minute; stir. Microwave about 30 seconds longer or until mixture can be stirred smooth. Stir in vanilla. Pour mixture over cereal, stirring until evenly coated. Pour into 2-gallon resealable food-storage plastic bag.
3.	Add powdered sugar. Seal bag; shake until well coated. Spread on waxed paper to cool. Store in airtight container in refrigerator.

We also make crepes, and spread them with nutella, roll and dust with powdered sugar!! YUM!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Nutella on pound cake. Holy yum.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I added it to my banana bread recipe (before baking) and oh wow, so good. Here is my Pie post with details and pictures.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It's dessert, I've always kept in that category so I'm not upset. When I want chocolaty sugar goodness I know where to go. I don't complain that my 1/3 pound gourmet burger is fattening either......I just know not to eat it every day

I like Nutella flavor


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

Hey, it's got nutrients (carbs, protein, fat), it's nutritious.

My favorite way to eat it (so far) is either right off a spoon from the jar, or slathered thick on bread and tossed into the toasted sammich maker. Melty gooey chocolate yum inside, chewy lightly toasted bread triangles outside.

When I go home, I plan to try it with speculoos spread (ground up *cookie* spread--the cookies they give out on Delta flights. Love!!!!) on one slice, nutella on the other, the put in the sammich maker. Yum.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

No-Bake Nutella Cheesecake. Yes, someone went there.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't buy it because I have no control when it's around.  I'm happy with it on a spoon but these recipes look great!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We make s'mores with Nutella. Instead of the chocolate, we use Nutella. It's _really_ yummy.

It's also great just on graham crackers. But my favorite, as mentioned earlier is on a crepe. Wow. That's some good stuff. And definitely not nutritious. It's a treat at our house.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I added it to my banana bread recipe (before baking) and oh wow, so good. Here is my Pie post with details and pictures.


Wow! That looks amazing. I tried chocolate chips in my last banana bread, but I bet this will be even better!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

THANK YOU! I've tried this as a spread, but never knew what else to use it for. YUM!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like this idea

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Yet another Nutella recipe that found its way into my Twitter stream:
Nutella Banana Cream Cake


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

My kids are horrible eaters. It's impossible to feed them. Breakfast is the most difficult. I found my savory with Nuttella. Frosen waffles (I know, healthy but I buy at least whole wheat ones), nuttella, strawberry. They love it. Also they like bananas with nuttella on top.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Something my husband made this weekend that was super easy:

Defrost frozen pastry dough and cut into strips about two inches wide.
Spread nutella on one side, roll up the strip with nutella on the inside.
Bake according to the package directions.

Turned out a bit like a chocolate rugelach. Very tasty and chocolaty!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I found this today while searching for a crunchy, sweet food to describe Deb Geary's fantasy: Caramel Nutella Popcorn


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Admittedly, Nutella at 3 P.M. in the jar with a spoon is best, especially while fretting over whether or not a scene is working in my WIP! But I've gone cold turkey on the delicacy for a while, since one day, my clothes were suddenly too tight. I could blame it on the dryer for only so long! Being an R.H. fan, this is a recipe I'd love to try when I get back on the stuff!  "Real Housewives of NJ" Nutella Pizza


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, of course it's nutritious! Sugar is from sugar cane, so you're getting some of your vegetable food group and hazelnuts give you fiber and some of your fruit and nuts food group. So, what do you want? Put it on bread or toast and you get part of your bread food group. Hey, this stuff must be pretty high in the food chain with all that goodness in it!!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

This delectable treat found here.

Nutella Brownie Cups

Ingredients:

Brownie Cups:
1/2 cup unsalted butter
2 (1-ounce) squares unsweetened chocolate
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup Nutella

Nutella Mousse:
1 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup Nutella
3 tablespoons mini chocolate chips

Directions:
To make the brownie cups, heat oven to 350˚F. Microwave the butter and unsweetened chocolate in a microwavable bowl at high power until the butter is melted, about 2 minutes. Stir until combined, then mix in the vanilla extract. Meanwhile, beat the sugar and eggs in a large bowl and then add in the melted chocolate mixture until smooth. Stir in flour and salt; stir in Nutella until smooth. Line a regular muffin tin with 12 paper cups and evenly divide brownie batter between the cups. Bake at 350˚F for 25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean and immediately use the back of a 1/2 tablespoon measuring spoon to make a round depression in the center of each cup. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, make the Nutella mousse. Place heavy cream, powdered sugar, and vanilla extract in a well chilled large bowl and beat with a mixer until stiff peaks form. Stir in Nutella until smooth. Top cooled brownie cups evenly with Nutella mousse and mini chocolate chips. Refrigerate for an hour or until set and remove paper liners. Makes 12 cups.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

For special mornings, like Christmas and such, I like to make crepes with strawberries, bananas and warmed Nutella drizzled on. It's sinfully good.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

'Tis the Season - for Nutella Gingerbread 

1/2 tsp baking soda
1 Tbsp dark cocoa powder
1 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp salt
4 Tbsp unsalted butter
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup molasses
1/2 cup nutella
1/3 to 1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips

Preheat the oven to 350F and lightly grease a 9×13″ loaf pan. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, cocoa powder, ginger, cinnamon, and salt.

In another large bowl, cream the butter and brown sugar together. Beat in the egg until well-combined, and then beat in the milk, molasses, and nutella.

Stir in the chocolate chips.

Add the dry ingredients and beat just until combined. Spoon the batter into the loaf pan.

Bake 40-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool on a wire rack before serving.

Found at one of my favorite places on the web: Sugercrafter


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Nutella Gingerbread Scones - Yum!

Ingredients:

1 2/3 cups all-purpose flour

1/3 cup toasted hazelnut flour (I bought mine from King Arthur Flour - but you could also pulse toasted hazelnuts in the food processor until ground to make your own)

1/4 cup cocoa powder

3 tablespoons packed brown sugar

1 teaspoon baking powder

1/2 teaspoon baking soda

1 teaspoon ground ginger

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

1/2 teaspoon salt

6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

1/2 cup heavy cream

2 tablespoons molasses

1 large egg

1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

1/2 cup Nutella

Directions:

Heat oven to 375˚F. Place all-purpose flour, hazelnut flour, cocoa powder, brown sugar, baking powder, baking soda, ginger, cinnamon, cloves, and salt in a large bowl and mix well. Place flour mixture in a food processor and add in cold butter chunks. Pulse several times with a food processor until a coarse meal forms; place in a large bowl. Mix cream, molasses, egg, and vanilla extract in another small bowl. Stir wet into dry ingredients until a soft dough forms.

Place dough onto a greased pizza pan, knead several times if needed, and form into an 8-inch circle. Cut the circle into eight wedges and separate the scones on the cookie sheet with a spatula so they are each at least 1 inch apart. Bake at 375˚F for 18 to 22 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center of each scone comes out clean. Cool completely, about 1 hour, and then evenly spread 1 tablespoon of Nutella on top of each scone. Makes 8 scones.

Found at: http://cakebatterandbowl.com/nutella-gingerbread-scones.html


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Nutella Rice Krispie Bars

3 Tbsp butter
4 cups mini marshmallows
1/4 cup nutella
4-5 cups chocolate Rice Krispies or other rice cereal
1 ounce white chocolate, melted

In a small, microwave-safe bowl, heat the nutella for 30 seconds, until warm and somewhat runny. In a larger microwave-safe bowl, heat the butter and marshmallows 30 seconds at a time, stirring after each time, until melted and smooth.

Stir in the nutella.

Stir in the rice krispies until they are well-coated with the nutella mixture.

With greased hands, press the mixture into a greased 8×8″ baking dish.

Fold the mixture in half over on top of itself (or, to double the recipe, simply make another layer as above and place it on the top of the first layer).

Drizzle with the melted chocolate.

Refrigerate until the drizzled chocolate has set, and then cut into bars.

Recipe courtesy of Sugarcrafter.

Now excuse me, while I go figure out where I can get marshmallows at 1 in the morning.


----------

